# Cd obregon



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not in a place that has acces to Mexican news and a friend of mine is blocked on the highway because of problems.
Anyone knows what kind of problems they are? All I can get out of people she put on the phone is that there are problems in the town but no onw is willing to elaborate. Any one knows? She is with a car full of bet in very hot weather and wants to make a decision wether she should go to a hotel or if it is a question of a few hours.
Thanks to anyone who has heard something and let us know.


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

Local press is reporting that the Yaqui tribe has set up a roadblock on Hiway 15 south of Ciudad Obregon at the town of Vicam to protest plans to pump water from the Rio Yaqui to the State Capital of Hermosillo.

As of 9:30 pm local time, Saturday, 15 June, the tribe has said they will lift the blockade on Sunday morning some time. Meanwhile, no vehicles are being allowed to pass north or southbound.

Current nighttime temperatures are around 90°F (32°C); daytime temps up to 115°C (46°C).

Suerte,

-- K.H.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks , the road was still closed this morning at Vicam so they redirecting the traffic to Esperanza and up towards the dam.


----------

